# Coyotes out west?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Does anyone know of any good places to hunt coyotes out west? I've always hunted around the lankin/pisek area. During christmas break this year me and a friend were thinking about going farther west. From what i've heard most farmers/ranchers would LOVE for you to shoot coyotes on their land being as they are a problem with cattle. Anyone know of any general areas that aren't more than 3 hours away where there are lots of coyotes gimme a PM
Thanks guys!

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw a couple over by Carrington over Thanksgiving and heard a lot of them in the Washburn area when I was calling. Those are the only two areas I can comment on. Good luck!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I saw one and heard a few around the Watford City area this fall.


----------

